# Why Isn't the Flash Header Showing Up?



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Help! Anytime I do a preview with Dreamweaver it looks perfect, but when actually loaded in a draft directory, the Flash header simply isn't there. I'm sure it's a matter of the javascript or some setting not being right, but being a Flash newbie I have no idea what to look for. I've never used flash in a site before.

Here is what it is *supposed* to look like: http://www.powerfromsun.com/draft/images/perfect.jpg

And here is what it is actually doing: http://www.powerfromsun.com/draft/images/***.jpg (or: http://www.powerfromsun.com/draft )

The Flash file in question is called "header.swf"

I am assuming the code below is the problem: 

```
<div id="outer">
  <script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,19,0','width','760','height','194','title','header','src','header','quality','high','pluginspage','http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer','movie','header' ); //end AC code
  </script>
  <noscript>
  [MEDIA=youtube]flashplayer[/MEDIA]
  </noscript>
```
Help?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Pillowfight: hmmm, the only thing I can think of right now is that you probably need to tell to play the flash file and to set the movie at frame 1. I believe it is something like to add:
autostart='1'
animationatstart='0'
transparentatstart='0'

PS Perhaps flash is blocked by a toolbaar or setting?


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks!

I couldn't figure out where to stick that code you mentioned, but I copied another flash index page that I know works, so that the code looks like:


```
<script src="Scripts/AC_RunActiveContent.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>
<body>
<div id="upbg"></div>
<div id="outer">
	  <script type="text/javascript">
AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0','width','760','height','194','id','index','align','middle','src','header','loop','false','quality','high','bgcolor','#848900','name','index','allowscriptaccess','sameDomain','pluginspage','http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer','movie','header' ); //end AC code
  </script>
  <noscript>
  [MEDIA=youtube]kwave-flash[/MEDIA]
  </noscript>
```
And made sure the "scripts" folder was in place, "Scripts/AC_RunActiveContent.js" (didn't know it needed that). I dunno which combination of things worked but it seems to be working now!

P.S. Good guess on the toolbar thing...I DO have a lot of Ad/Flash blockers, though I remembered to disable them for once


----------

